# Mercedes 614D Conversion



## listerdiesel

Here's our 1999 Mercedes 614D Vario Conversion.







It's a big lump as you can see from this picture with a Renault Trafic LWB van behind:






Very much work in progress as a few of you may know from our posts on other forums.

Blog is here, up to 17 pages now, fully illustrated :lol-053:

http://www.stationary-engine.co.uk/Mercedes/Mercedes1.htm

If you are in the Americas then the US site may be quicker:

http://www.oldengine.org/Members/Diesel/Mercedes/Mercedes1.htm

Hoping to finish the roof lining in the next few days then we start on removing the floor and subframe and fitting a new floor.

We also have a large trailer that we designed and built in 2011:






That carries one of our show engines, a 1.3 tonne Ruston Hornsby diesel.

Peter


----------



## maingate

Good to see you over here Peter. :wave:

Just remember that the differences of opinion over here can be very 'robust'. :lol-061:

I am sure your technical expertise will be very useful to other members.


----------



## listerdiesel

maingate said:


> Good to see you over here Peter. :wave:
> 
> Just remember that the differences of opinion over here can be very 'robust'. :lol-061:
> 
> I am sure your technical expertise will be very useful to other members.



Thanks for the 'heads-up' ! 

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel

swiftcamper said:


> So why Lister diesel ? Do you have some ?



Yes, a few 

I also run the Stationary Engine Forum.

Peter


----------



## MJK

Like the Merc... Using the plastic cladding on the roof is great idea... may use it on my old landy....

I used wood cladding in my merc after repairing a leak.... That looked good in overcab bed area...

keep up the good work. ...


----------



## Debs

Just had a look at your build progress, "Proper Job!" but isn't it a good feeling when you finally get to the point, where you can actually start putting components in the van rather than the stripping out and cleaning the van.:drive:


----------



## phillybarbour

That's a big van sure it will be great once finished


----------



## listerdiesel

swiftcamper said:


> RA was my great grandfather !



That's interesting, the family must have been very disappointed to see it all go down, but they can be immensely proud of the history and what R A Lister achieved.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel

Debs said:


> Just had a look at your build progress, "Proper Job!" but isn't it a good feeling when you finally get to the point, where you can actually start putting components in the van rather than the stripping out and cleaning the van.:drive:



I remember when we built the trailer, it was finished on the Thursday night and we were booked on the ferry to Holland the next morning. Quite a frenzied last-minute rush to get it mobile. And we continued with modifications after that, so these things never really get finished.

The trailer build detail is here:

http://www.Stationary-engine.co.uk/DBTrailer/DBTrailer1.htm

or:

http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/DBTrailer/DBTrailer1.htm

We still have the trailer and when the Mercedes is finished it will tow it.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel

MJK said:


> Like the Merc... Using the plastic cladding on the roof is great idea... may use it on my old landy....
> 
> I used wood cladding in my merc after repairing a leak.... That looked good in overcab bed area...
> 
> keep up the good work. ...



I didn't fancy wood, no special reason, but the UPVC cladding looks nice, wipe clean and quite light compared with timber.

Not that we are NOT short of payload, we should have over a ton spare when finished.

Peter


----------



## Deleted member 32902

feck sake hurry and get back on that merc lister, dying to see it finished, admire yer work so much, jealous in fact:bow::goodluck:
seamus.


----------



## listerdiesel

seamus said:


> feck sake hurry and get back on that merc lister, dying to see it finished, admire yer work so much, jealous in fact:bow::goodluck:
> seamus.



Thanks, Seamus, just waiting for some Dremel saw blades so I can start carving up a bit of the last ceiling strip.

We have to bend it down its length using one of the two channels that are moulded in, but the total amount of plasstic is too much for me to bend, so I'm going to perforate the back of it with mini saw cuts to make it easier to fold over.

Lots of other stuff to do as well, I've got an air leak on the compressor for the handbrake to look at amongst other things.

Brakes are vacuum over hydraulic with discs all round, but the handbrake is air operated spring brakes, just like trucks have and there's a dinky little 24V electric compressor inside the chassis.

Peter


----------



## Deleted member 32902

I dream about converting that particular merc, if only I had your patience,knowledge and dedication I'd be off tomorrow looking for a tidy merc bus. My oldest girl runs an obedience/agility class for dogs and uses two akita's, when I show her your rig she is gonna say "please dad, will you for feck sake get me one of them":lol-053:
good luck with it,
seamus.


----------



## listerdiesel

Plenty of these about, and they only stopped making them in 2013 so spares are good.

If you have the space and time, they are a good truck, and that is what they are under the skin, a truck.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel

Sorry I haven't updated this for a while, medical matters have intervened as a few of you will know from my other posts, but I am starting back on the Mercedes now, and hope to be posting updates to our website blog and on here.

This past week we have started to fit the window repair panels and got two of the new windows fitted, which proved the concept of the repair panels.
















































Peter


----------



## listerdiesel

Just fitting the third window into the repair frame this morning.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel

Pictures of the last couple of days:

Fitting the second repair frame:





Joint between the repair frames:





Another view, the G-clamps are holding this near edge in place until the Sikaflex goes off:





Third window in place:





Another view:





Peter


----------



## trevskoda

Looks fab but why fit windows until panels sprayed first with epoxy 2 pack.
Look after you self first never mind the blinkin van.


----------



## listerdiesel

I didn't want the window bonding onto a paint finish, Trev, I wanted it straight to the metal.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel

More from today, got the third repair panel in which is that side done, just the window to fit tomorrow:

The arbor press that I use to fit the M4 studs to the repair panels:





Close up of one corner, showing the studs:





Last repair panel fitted:





View of the whole side:





Peter


----------



## listerdiesel

New window for the very rear has arrived:












Second picture shows the back trim extrusion which wasn't with the first eight windows, so have ordered those in as well.

Peter


----------



## trevskoda

You know what your at,i take my hat off to you if i could afford one.:bow::wave:


----------



## listerdiesel

trevskoda said:


> You know what your at,i take my hat off to you if i could afford one.:bow::wave:



It's a big old lump, Trev, but as you know from your own van it can be pretty rewarding over time, the satisfaction of the build plus the use out of it afterwards.

Pity we've lost so much time over the past year with medical stuff.

Window was £296 including carriage and VAT, 1600mm X 792 overall.

Peter


----------



## trevskoda

listerdiesel said:


> It's a big old lump, Trev, but as you know from your own van it can be pretty rewarding over time, the satisfaction of the build plus the use out of it afterwards.
> 
> Pity we've lost so much time over the past year with medical stuff.
> 
> Window was £296 including carriage and VAT, 1600mm X 792 overall.
> 
> Peter



Yes i love building things and having the fun from it ,im nearly there with mine and to be honest im shaged out,how you have managed is beyond me.


----------



## listerdiesel

trevskoda said:


> Yes i love building things and having the fun from it ,im nearly there with mine and to be honest im shaged out,how you have managed is beyond me.



Doing it bit by bit, Trev, takes a while but getting there 

Actually, it can be better, as you do get more time to think about things and sometimes a better solution appears than that with which you first started.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel

Got the fourth window in at last, got to turn it round now and start the other side:





















Fifth chemo session on Monday, just had my pre-chemo blood test this morning.

Peter


----------



## izwozral

Looking very good Peter, great work. Good luck with the ongoing treatment.


----------



## n brown

going to be a very smart van !


----------



## harrow

Peter,

good luck with the Fifth chemo session on Monday, your an old hand at this and you know what to expect.

Keep on fighting you can also explain what its like to anyone who is just starting it.

It is just one of those problems that life throws at you.

For me today its the emergency plumber as I have a leak on the water main at the toilet cistern and I can't stop it, so water is turned off at the stop cock.


----------

